# Distortion 250 [Eurorack]



## Plate of Shrimp (Mar 24, 2021)

The orange guy.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 24, 2021)

Did you make your own faceplate?


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Mar 24, 2021)

Yep.  UV resin printing.  Somewhere in this topic there are more pictures of the blue Mantle Fuzz that's next to this guy.


----------



## dawson (Mar 24, 2021)

So cool-  got any gut shots for us to "OOGLE" at?


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Mar 28, 2021)

Pots are mounted on the reverse side of the PCB.  Straight mounting pots keep the sense of the resistance the same.
Behind the 12V->9V converter chip, there's a 3-position switch to replace the stomp switch.
It provides ON, BYPASS and BLOCK.  BLOCK ends up being useful.
Jacks are 3.5mm to save space and be consistent with Eurorack modules.





The Distortion 250 seems to output less than the Distortion+ I used to have, and the gain has less fuzz until the very top of the pot where it gets very strong.  Could be an incorrect component was installed.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Mar 28, 2021)

> the reverse side
That is to say, the opposite side than the official box-enclosed design.


----------



## BuddytheReow (Mar 29, 2021)

Plate of Shrimp said:


> Pots are mounted on the reverse side of the PCB.  Straight mounting pots keep the sense of the varistor the same.
> Behind the 12V->9V converter chip, there's a 3-position switch to replace the stomp switch.
> It provides ON, BYPASS and BLOCK.  BLOCK ends up being useful.
> Jacks are 3.5mm to save space and be consistent with Eurorack modules.
> ...


Try swapping the gain pot for a C tapered one.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Mar 29, 2021)

Ooh i'll try that.


----------



## uranium_jones (Mar 29, 2021)

Someone talk me out of looking into Eurorack. I like the sound of synthesizers and I am already poor enough.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (Apr 24, 2021)

It can be stupid spendy.  If you build modules yourself the cost can go down a lot.
But i'm talking you out of it.


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 5, 2021)

whoa @BuddytheReow that pot replacement improves things greatly.  there's more even output, the distortion range is wider, and the warmer lower overdrive settings are also available at usable levels.  thanks.


----------



## p_wats (May 5, 2021)

Very cool! Are you doing anything to deal with the difference in signal level between eurorack and guitar pedals?


----------



## Plate of Shrimp (May 5, 2021)

There are a few modules available from vendors to go to and from effect pedal levels.  Some synth geeks patch effects pedals into their signal chain.  I'm using a solution from AI Synthesis:









						AI006 Eurorack Stomp Box Adapter - AI Synthesis
					

The AI006 Eurorack Stomp box Adapter converts the higher signal levels of a modular system to the lower level signals that most stomp boxes are designed for. The manual is located here. The Build guide is located here.




					aisynthesis.com
				




They discuss various approaches here:









						Using Guitar Pedals with Your Eurorack Modular System - AI Synthesis
					

I am a huge fan of guitar pedals. Once I realized I could build my own gear, I built a ton of effects. While I use the effects with guitar, I also use them with my Eurorack, MOTM, and non-modular synthesizers. In the late 90s and early 2000s I was a big fan of Trans […]




					aisynthesis.com
				




I've also used a Boss FA-1 clone to get the boost to go in, then used a Eurorack attenuator (actually a mixer module) to come back.


----------

